# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  подскажите как отвязать базу access от флешки?

## ilias

есть база access привязанная к флешки по средствам id флешки) задача списать на экзамене путем просмотра данного файла в телефоне)
Заранее СПАСИБО!

----------


## phoenix85

привЯзка идет путем добавление файлика и все. но там записаны логины и пароли.
и если мне память не изменяет, то удалив тот файлик будет база работать, но я не помню точно.
как-то сам создавал такой файлик с логином.

----------

